# DREDD - Vier neue Ausschnitte mit Karl Urban



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu DREDD - Vier neue Ausschnitte mit Karl Urban gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: DREDD - Vier neue Ausschnitte mit Karl Urban


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2013)

Das ist mit Abstand einer der schlechtesten Filme ever!


----------



## mannefix (22. April 2013)

...passend zu hier publizierten Amazon-Werbung, geht dieser Trailer(?) Hand in Hand.

Bei mir hats geklappt, ziemlich lecker der Film.

Stumpfsinnig gut sozusagenAber Gewalt ist ja oft stumpfsinnig. Also Karl, hau noch mal in die Fresse. Aber richtig.
Und Deine Freundin soll mal das T-Shirt ausziehen


----------



## razzor1984 (22. April 2013)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Das ist mit Abstand einer der schlechtesten Filme ever!


 
LOL da kenn bei weitem viel schlimmere. Kennst das Original mit SLY ? Den teil finde ich Action mäßig viel besser hält sich mehr ans Comic und Judge Dreed kommt auch so rüber wie es sein soll. "Er nimmt nie seinen Helm ab"


----------



## DrOwnz (22. April 2013)

ich habe den Film bereits im Kino gesehen und muss sagen, das Aussagen darüber wie schlecht der Film ist nur von Leuten gemacht werden, welche den Film nicht gesehen haben, der Film ist sehr gut!

er wirkt allerdings nur in 3D richtig

der alte Dredd film war miserabel das stimmt ^^ aber der neue ist sehr gut gemacht und macht echt spass


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (22. April 2013)

Ich fand ihn, für das was er darstellen soll, richtig gut.
Es ist und bleibt ein reiner Action Film mit sehr guten 3D Effekten.
Wer eine gute Story oder Mega-Spielerische-Leistung der Schauspieler sucht, der sollte sich sowas nicht anschaun.

Ich für meinen teil wurde 95min sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## warlock0601 (22. April 2013)

Der Film ist wirklich nicht der Beste,man kann ihn sehen.es ist eben so ein Film Hirn aus Gewallt an.
Wobei der alte mit Sylvester Stallone doch wesendlich besser war.


----------



## Zsinj (22. April 2013)

Der Film ist gut, wenn man richtig Action erwartet. 
Allerdings fand auch ich den alten Dredd mit Stallone besser, Stallone passte einfach in die Rolle. Der neue Dredd ist mir da zu "Gesichtslos" und die blonde Maus macht das nicht besser


----------



## Rollora (22. April 2013)

"Schlechtester Film blablabla"
Was habt ihr erwartet? Eine Geschichte mit vielen Ebenen wie Inception, Action und Bummbumm wie in Terminator, Liebe und Romanze wie in Romeo und Julia, beklemmende Atmosphäre wie in Alien, detektivische Meisterarbeit wie von Columbo? spannende Wendungen usw?

Ein Popcorn-Unterhaltungsfilm ists geworden und er schafft das was er schaffen soll: er unterhält.

Diejenigen die immer sagen "schlechtester..." bzw solche Superlative immer verwenden, disqualifizieren sich automatisch, denn wer so maßlos übertreibt und lügt, dessen Kommentar kann man auch nicht als ernstgemeinte Kritik auffassen.
Schlechtesten Filme, dafür gibts die IMDB Bottom Rankings


----------



## socio (22. April 2013)

vor wochen schon auf englisch geschaut...
vor kurzem auch auf deutsch nochmal...
gerne ein spiel in dem szenario, mit dem slo-mo und so


----------



## Anchorage (23. April 2013)

Den Film kann man nur anschauen wenn man heftig auf Droge ist und nichts mehr so wirklich peilt.


----------



## Smoke (23. April 2013)

Im Vergleich mit dem alten Dredd Film mit Stalone, war der neue Dredd Film schlechter. 
Mag sein, dass der sich mehr an das Comic hält.. aber Wayynnneee... das Comic haben nur die wenigsten gelesen...


----------



## facehugger (23. April 2013)

Sooo schlecht fand ich ihn gar nicht, außerdem mag ich den Karl und sein Grübchen 

Gruß


----------



## Homerclon (23. April 2013)

Ich kenne den Comic nicht, daher ist mir egal welcher der beiden Dredd-Filme sich näher an diesen hält.

Eines stört mich jetzt schon am neuen Dredd, dabei hab ich nur den Trailer gesehen, was sicherlich nicht besser wird im kompletten Film: Zu wenig Sci-Fi.
Ey, da fahren durchweg Autos herum, die gelten im RL bereits als veraltet. Gleiches bei den Waffen. Scheinbar haben nur die Judges Sci-Fi Waffen.

Da hat sich wohl nicht nur das Soziale Miteinander zurück entwickelt, sondern auch weitgehend die Technik.


----------



## R0bM4n (23. April 2013)

Sieht irgendwie ... langweilig aus und meiner Meinung nach könnte der "neue" Dredd ein Familienmitglied von Frau Merkel sein, so wie der die Mundwinkel runterzieht.


----------



## KleinBormix (23. April 2013)

Ich find den Film so geil. In 3D kommt der super geil an. Ich finde ja dieses Gesetz mit aller härte durchsetzen spielt Karl einfach sau geil. Der Film gehört zu meinen Top 10


----------



## YuT666 (23. April 2013)

Der alte Dredd war nicht übel und auch der "neue" scheint nicht so schlecht zu sein. Kommt darauf an, mit welchen Erwartungen man hier herangeht. Wie bei vielen Movies sollte man das Gehirn während der gesamten Filmlaufzeit in den Kühlschrank stellen und fertig. Karl Urban ist nicht Stallone, aber etwas unterbewertet wie ich finde. In Doom war er fast mehr als akzeptabel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2013)

Ich erwarte da einfach nur kurzweilige Unterhaltung wie beim 1. Teil


----------



## THXTwister (23. April 2013)

Karl Urban ist kein schlechter Schauspieler ,Film gesehen und für gut befunden,die Comicwurzel werden gut rübergebracht  .Bitte mehr davon ^^
MFG


----------



## Pas89 (23. April 2013)

Ich mag den "alten" Dredd zwar mehr, aber der neue war, obwohl ich ihn auch erst verteufeln wollte, echt unterhaltsam. Für einen Abend mit Freunden bekommt man gute und kurzweilige Action, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## mannefix (24. April 2013)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Den Film kann man nur anschauen wenn man heftig auf Droge ist und nichts mehr so wirklich peilt.



Sprichst Du aus Erfahrung oder vermutest Du das?


----------



## dekay55 (24. April 2013)

Ich glaub 100% der leute die sagen der Film wär mies oder der "alte" Judge Dredd wär besser haben nie nen 2000 AD Comic in der hand gehalten, oder sind geschweige den das zielpuplikum der Comics oder des Filmes, daher sind diese aussagen sowieso bedeutungslos, fakt ist für mich. Der film ist für die Comic Fans gemacht worden, er übertrifft bei weiten die verfilmung mit Stallone. Auch die rolle von Karl ist nahezu perfekt, Stallone hat da einfach nicht hin gehört. Und ganz ehrlich, der Stallone verschnitt ist einfach lächerlich und unglaubwürdig. 

Von daher, als fan von der 2000 AD Comics kann ich nur sagen, verdammt guter Film geworden.


----------



## Smoke (24. April 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich glaub 100% der leute die sagen der Film wär mies oder der "alte" Judge Dredd wär besser haben nie nen 2000 AD Comic in der hand gehalten, oder sind geschweige den das zielpuplikum der Comics oder des Filmes, daher sind diese aussagen sowieso bedeutungslos, fakt ist für mich. Der film ist für die Comic Fans gemacht worden, er übertrifft bei weiten die verfilmung mit Stallone. Auch die rolle von Karl ist nahezu perfekt, Stallone hat da einfach nicht hin gehört. Und ganz ehrlich, der Stallone verschnitt ist einfach lächerlich und unglaubwürdig.
> 
> Von daher, als fan von der 2000 AD Comics kann ich nur sagen, verdammt guter Film geworden.


 
Nur für die Comic-Fans gemacht worden? Heutzutage denkt jeder nur an das Geld... aber der "gute Name" durch den Erfolg der Stallone-Version konnte man genug Leute in die Kinos locken. 

Und ja stimmt, ich habe nie den Comic gelesen. Und daher kann ich auch neutral bewerten, dass mir alleine schon die Story von der Stallone-Verison besser gefallen hat. Es war einfach "mehr" los, als fast die ganze Zeit in einem Haus "rumzuhängen"...


----------



## Pas89 (24. April 2013)

Ich habe auch nie den Comic gelesen und rein vom Film her entspricht der ältere Teil eben mehr meinem Geschmack.


----------



## dekay55 (24. April 2013)

Eben der "Stallone Dredd" ist genau das was auf die breite masse abgestimmt ist, hier wurde eben wirklich nur drauf geachtet das Kohle gemacht wird, das hat man allein mit der besetzung schon erreicht. 

Der neue Dredd wurde absichtlich so spartanisch wie möglich gehalten, was die Story, den namen und co angeht, um sich eben aufs wessentliche zu konzentrieren, nämlich eine Comic umsetzung für Fans, und die ist gelungen, ich denke aber wie schon gesagt, leute welche die Comics nicht kennen können mit dem Film recht wenig anfangen, bzw für die ist der Film nichts anderes als stumpfes Brutalo gemetzel ohne sinn und hintergrund, wer drauf steht dem wirds gefallen, dem werden aber auch die Comics gefallen. 

BTW es ist nicht ein Comic, es ist eine Comic serie aus den 2000 AD Comics woraus das Judge Dredd Magazine entstand, und der Film ist eben auch nur eine kleine Story aus nem Kurzcomic.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2013)

Ich fand den Film nicht schlecht & über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten


----------

